

The Problem with IRC - scrollaway
https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JeromeLeclanche/posts/icC6gDToBsQ

======
rakoo
> So why are the basic problems not getting fixed?﻿

Because it's a protocol, not a service. There is nobody in charge of IRC or
its evolution, there is no single entity in charge of dealing with spam, so as
he said it's every network's job to do it. There are of course some things
that don't need scripting or a bot, such as history, for which we have a
replacement _protocol_ : XMPP. But short of having a single company running
things, all the niceties of centralization can't be implemented .

------
kken
IRC is just a really old protocol back from a time when security was an
afterthought.

I like it. It is raw and functional.

